# New film score + my first studio album



## tarantulis (Jul 26, 2017)

I just finished a really fun project where the director needed a psychedelic freakfolk song as the theme to a film about a corporate assassin. I don't usually write for bands (and didn't even know this genre existed), so of course I said YES I'LL DO IT. It turned out surprisingly well!



I also just released my first studio album. It's an adventure in sound design where I blended the elements of various eras (swing era jazz, early 1900s classical, 90s hip hop, etc.) to create a cinematic electronica soundscape. You've probably never heard anything like it but it's available now if you're into that sorta thing.



For more music, check me out at http://daverobson.net (daverobson.net).

Much love,
Dave


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Dave, I for one will check it out. What is the title of your new album?

...edit...

Oh wait I see you had embedded it as a soundcloud player. I didn't see it at first as my script blocker was not loading it.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tarantulis (Jul 26, 2017)

Leo Badinella said:


> Hi Dave, I for one will check it out. What is the title of your new album?



Thanks, Leo! It's called _Azimuth:_ _Force Majeure_.

Here's a link:
http://daverobson.net/album/force-majeure (daverobson.net/album/force-majeure)


----------



## Leo Badinella (Jul 26, 2017)

tarantulis said:


> Thanks, Leo! It's called _Azimuth:_ _Force Majeure_.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://daverobson.net/album/force-majeure (daverobson.net/album/force-majeure)


Oh, ok.


----------

